# Not Good



## 270 Sendero (Sep 17, 2013)

Well after my leading deer thread I got the bright idea to shoot at some moving targets.  Called a buddy up we shot targets from 20-50 yards and all is well.  Then I told him what was being said on GON and we threw up a few tennis balls, just saying not a good idea and now I have a arrow in the top of the neighbors house roof.  Well here is my question..what should I do? Is there a hole in the roof what if it leaks, guess I got to do some arrow retrieval


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2013)

I have to say shooting an arrow into the air was not too bright............ but then telling all us about it wasnt either


----------



## Double Drop (Sep 17, 2013)

Not smart to shoot at a moving deer, really dumb to shoot towards someone's house.


----------



## gcs (Sep 17, 2013)

Quick fix is get a tube of silicone and fill the hole full.


----------



## keowens31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kinda goes along with shooting a deer while walking with a bow. I think you should find another sport. I read your other post, but decided not to reply, but this tops it off, so I could not hold back. Seriously put down the bow and take up another hobbie!!!!


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 17, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> Well after my leading deer thread I got the bright idea to shoot at some moving targets.  Called a buddy up we shot targets from 20-50 yards and all is well.  Then I told him what was being said on GON and we threw up a few tennis balls, just saying not a good idea and now I have a arrow in the top of the neighbors house roof.  Well here is my question..what should I do? Is there a hole in the roof what if it leaks, guess I got to do some arrow retrieval



Well can't post what I want to say. But I wore my sons butt out for the same thing!!!!!


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 17, 2013)

Starting to worry about your genetic gene pool.   Dang!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is no way your goofy to do that really are you. This has got to be some pot stirring just to get people stirred up. If I was guessing and I am I think your just trolling stirring up folks. But if you really did . Holy cow glad you don't hunt around me


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope you don't live or hunt round my parts


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> Well after my leading deer thread I got the bright idea to shoot at some moving targets.  Called a buddy up we shot targets from 20-50 yards and all is well.  Then I told him what was being said on GON and we threw up a few tennis balls, just saying not a good idea and now I have a arrow in the top of the neighbors house roof.  Well here is my question..what should I do? Is there a hole in the roof what if it leaks, guess I got to do some arrow retrieval



Uhh, what? After reading many, MANY posts about how BAD of an idea it was, you still shot at a moving target? In the direction of a neighbor's house??

If I were your neighbor, I'd make sure you were paying a *professional *to fix any damage. 

Seriously dude, what on Earth made you think that was a good idea?


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 17, 2013)

ghost8026 said:


> Hope you don't live or hunt round my parts



Lets hope his "270" isn't used at all.   This guy is dangerous.   

If I came home with an arrow in my roof, well nevermind.


----------



## bowhunter350 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2013)

I smell a troll folks.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 17, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I smell a troll folks.



And a lot of gullible people too!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep this is the second different thread wander the more let them stand


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 17, 2013)

At least you're willing to admit your mistake and stupidity.  Maybe someone else will learn from it.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 17, 2013)

A special kind of special


----------



## watermedic (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha!!!

I ain't bitin on it!!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 17, 2013)

Two words for ya...Flu-Flu. But I think your just funn`n.
 Any shot is unethical if you know you can`t make it. Some people can.RC


----------



## B Man (Sep 17, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> Kinda goes along with shooting a deer while walking with a bow. I think you should find another sport. I read your other post, but decided not to reply, but this tops it off, so I could not hold back. Seriously put down the bow and take up another hobbie!!!!



Preferably no sharp, moving, flying objects, or guns.  Haha

But seriously, I've enjoyed your post.  Getting a kick out of the few who swallowed the hook.  This one, pretty hilarious.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 17, 2013)

Trollolololol


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2013)

Cant fix stupid !


----------



## mickyu (Sep 18, 2013)

See what you do is, sneak up on that roof, sort of like how a Ninja would , spray BFO on your arrow (great lubricant), once your arrow is out, spray BFO on the hole, they'll never know anything was wrong.


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 18, 2013)

mickyu said:


> See what you do is, sneak up on that roof, sort of like how a Ninja would , spray BFO on your arrow (great lubricant), once your arrow is out, spray BFO on the hole, they'll never know anything was wrong.


----------



## biggieb (Sep 18, 2013)

Didn't happen if there's not a picture.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 18, 2013)

just got back from neighbors house this AM, they left for work grabbed a ladder and done

NO MORE TENNIS BALL SHOOTINGS

I got a few wild cats I may try and shoot though they run every time they see me


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tim Wells and Chris Brackett had to start some where.

I recommend above ground swimming pools
Tires still attached to vehicles. 

Do you shoot Obession? They're made in GA I think. So you might just be rednecking it. 

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## scottc (Sep 18, 2013)

Put the bow down and walk away slowly


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 18, 2013)

*nothing to it...*

If you get near a tennis ball, a deer will be no problem..I'll have to start training like you.


http://www.bowhunting.tv/playvideowindow2.cfm?file=2010631510470554&id=1801


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 18, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> Well after my leading deer thread I got the bright idea to shoot at some moving targets.  Called a buddy up we shot targets from 20-50 yards and all is well.  Then I told him what was being said on GON and we threw up a few tennis balls, just saying not a good idea and now I have a arrow in the top of the neighbors house roof.  Well here is my question..what should I do? Is there a hole in the roof what if it leaks, guess I got to do some arrow retrieval



You have now lost all credibility.


----------



## maximusmagee (Sep 18, 2013)

pictures or i don't believe it


----------



## kiltman (Sep 18, 2013)

LOL...

  There is no need to say anything else.  I think you've learned from this.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 18, 2013)

Next time have your buddy throw the tennis ball more like straight up and then shoot at it. That way you don't have to worry about it going over into the neighbors roof.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

They make little bows that shoot suction cupped arrows for folks like you.  You can even practice shooting moving targets on the tv with it.


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2013)

Be careful with that stuff or the Imbayan Ditch Witch will leave you a note on your tennis ball.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 18, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Tim Wells and Chris Brackett had to start some where.
> 
> I recommend above ground swimming pools
> Tires still attached to vehicles.
> ...



I bet Byron Ferguson's childhood home neighborhood has a leaky roof or three!


----------



## widowmaker1 (Sep 18, 2013)

man-yall suck-we target practice at car tires on the highway-shot doves yesterday with the ol mathews


----------



## deersled (Sep 18, 2013)

hook.....line.....and sinker!!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 18, 2013)

deersled said:


> hook.....line.....and sinker!!!!!



We can only hope!


----------



## Hr00544 (Sep 18, 2013)

I would shoot two more and see how well you can group them on the roof...then take a picture


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 18, 2013)

mean people here, I m leaving


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2013)

holy cow...


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 18, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> mean people here, I m leaving



Before you leave, tell us what County you hunt PLEASE!


----------



## philtuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Trolls only serve to embarrass well meaning people with well intentioned responses.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 19, 2013)

roof fixed, all is good going to buy more arrows


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> roof fixed, all is good going to buy more arrows



These are good ones.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 19, 2013)

new arrows are flying good,  gonna roll a tire with balloon inside tomorrow


----------



## B Man (Sep 19, 2013)

270 Sendero said:


> roof fixed, all is good going to buy more arrows


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 19, 2013)

DCHunter said:


> Next time have your buddy throw the tennis ball more like straight up and then shoot at it. That way you don't have to worry about it going over into the neighbors roof.



Best post on this thread! 

That's why lawn darts became illegal.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok I'm gonna play along and assume you were actually silly enough to try this. 

I know that RC mentioned doing this in a previous thread and don't get me wrong, practicing at moving targets can be a lot of fun and not a bad thing, but shooting in the air anywhere near a house or area that could be occupied isn't just stupid it's dangerous. What's on the other side of that house? What if it went over it and there was a kid playing? You could have killed someone and stupidity isn't an acceptable plea on murder charges. 

I encourage you to practice, when you can consistently group a tennis ball size group get a foam disk and go into a large open field or woods with nothing around and try shooting at it while swinging from a rope. Then move down in size as that gets easy then start back with the foam disk and have someone throw it. 
Most of all I encourage forethought and common sense.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 20, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Cant fix stupid !



Not even with duck tape ?


----------



## pnome (Sep 20, 2013)

EGlock86 said:


> Not even with duck tape ?



Sure you can!


----------



## papachaz (Sep 21, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> There is no way your goofy to do that really are you. This has got to be some pot stirring just to get people stirred up. If I was guessing and I am I think your just trolling stirring up folks. But if you really did . Holy cow glad you don't hunt around me



as a kinda neighbor of yours, I'm glad he don't live in our county


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 21, 2013)

papachaz said:


> as a kinda neighbor of yours, I'm glad he don't live in our county



I don't live in the hood like u


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 29, 2016)

Any word from 270 lately


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 29, 2016)

For a couple years I kept running into a guy at various WMA. Well the second to last time we met he was shooting at a buck on the cover of a magazine. Very accurate too.
For some stupid reason he aimed straight up and released his arrow. I grabbed his shirt tight and raised my fist. I told him if that broadhead hits anywhere near me I'm punching you in the face before I die! He said it wasn't a broadhead.
So it was an eternity before it came down and guess where it hit. Believe it or not we were face to face ready to fight and the broadhead landed in the bill of his ballcap. He didn't get the punch to the face but, he did get the point.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> For a couple years I kept running into a guy at various WMA. Well the second to last time we met he was shooting at a buck on the cover of a magazine. Very accurate too.
> For some stupid reason he aimed straight up and released his arrow. I grabbed his shirt tight and raised my fist. I told him if that broadhead hits anywhere near me I'm punching you in the face before I die! He said it wasn't a broadhead.
> So it was an eternity before it came down and guess where it hit. Believe it or not we were face to face ready to fight and the broadhead landed in the bill of his ballcap. He didn't get the punch to the face but, he did get the point.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 30, 2016)

What highschool do you go to?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 30, 2016)

270 Sendero said:


> roof fixed, all is good going to buy more arrows



If you just put silicone in the hole the roof and called it fixed it ain't really fixed. 

You should go to your neighbor, confess what you've done, plead insanity and pay him the reasonable cost of what really repairing the roof costs. No reason he should have water pouring through his ceiling in 6 months and mold a few months later because you ain't bright.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 30, 2016)

270 is moved onto fishing I hear....sure that's gotta be going swell


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 1, 2016)

Tracked him down, he has issues with neighbor.   Arrow in their pool liner....ugh boy, that guy!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 1, 2016)

He killed some studs, his practice helps him I guess explaining the arrow to the neighbor gets u ready for ol sad daddy


----------



## GillCommander (Oct 2, 2016)

Somebody get rid of this guy. Put the bow down, put the gun down, and put the keyboard down.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 5, 2016)

Stupid and dangerous.  Go back to your Playstation and stay out of the woods.


----------

